# Philips QL Induction Lighting System



## hotfoot (Aug 11, 2002)

Has anyone worked with these lights from Philips?

http://www.lighting.philips.com/feature/ql/

- 100,000 hour life span
- instant restrike
- 3500K or 4500K color temp

These things use induction to produce light - very different from the other types of light commonly discussed here. How long has induction lighting been around?


----------

